# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Assistant Museum Exhibition Production Technician - George Washington U

## JasonO

https://www.higheredjobs.com/admin/details.cfm?JobCode=176177641

*Assistant Museum Exhibition Production Technician**Institution:*
George Washington University


*Location:*
Washington, DC


*Category:*
Admin - Arts and Museum Administration



*Posted:*
12/01/2015


*Type:*
Full Time



DEPARTMENT INFORMATION 
Campus Location:
Foggy Bottom

Division/Vice President:
Provost and Executive Vice President for Academic Affairs (AA)

College/School/Department:
Academic Affairs



POSITION INFORMATION 
Internal Applicants Only?
No

Posting Number:
Staff - 004946

Work Schedule:
Monday-Friday, occasional nights and weekends

Total Hours Per Week:
40+

Recruitment Salary Range:
Commensurate with experience

Job Open Date:
11/30/2015

Open Until Filled:
No



JOB VACANCY ANNOUNCEMENT INFORMATION 

Job Location 
DC Textile Museum - 701 21st ST NW - FB0153

Required Licenses/Certifications and other Specific Requirements: 
Criminal History Screening, Education/Degree/Certifications Verification, Social Security Number Trace, Sex Offender Registry Search, and Prior Employment Verification

Position Designation: 
Essential: Employees who perform functions that have been deemed essential to maintaining business or academic operations. Employees are generally expected to work from home during an event and may be asked to physically report to work.

Telework: 
No

Applicant Review Will Commence On: 
11/30/2015

EEO Statement: 
The university is an Equal Employment Opportunity/Affirmative Action employer that does not unlawfully discriminate in any of its programs or activities on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, national origin, age, disability, veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, or on any other basis prohibited by applicable law.

Ad Statement: 
Founded in 1821, GW is the largest institution of higher education in the District of Columbia, to include ten academic units, with a full-time equivalent enrollment of a little over 20,000 students and approximately 11,000 full-time and part-time employees (faculty and staff). The George Washington University is a community dedicated to learning, communication,respect, service and teamwork. As one of the largest private employers in the District of Columbia, the university seeks employees who support the teaching, research, and public service mission of the university.

Job Description Summary: 
Located in the heart of George Washington Universitys Foggy Bottom Campus, Washington, D.C.'s newest cultural destination fosters the study and appreciation of art, history, and culture-both within the university and throughout the global community. As a cornerstone of the university's growing focus on arts and culture, the museum unites:
* The Textile Museum, an institution with a nearly one-hundred year history, an established audience, and a respected collection of textile art representing six continents and five millennia.
* The Albert H. Small Washingtoniana Collection of historic artifacts that tell the story of the founding and evolution of our nation's capital.
* Relevant artworks from the university's collections, which include paintings, prints and drawings, photography, sculpture, and decorative arts.The incumbent in this role will be responsible for performing a wide range of exhibition production and installation activities by assisting the Director of Facilities and Exhibition Production in carrying out all departmental activities. The Technician will support broad departmental goals and activities in facilities, visitor services, security and incident response, as directed, for all departments of The Museum to insure a safe, enjoyable and enlightening experience for all users of and visitors to the Museum.
Work involves producing exhibition structures, furniture, display mounts and graphics according to exacting, specialized production and fabrication techniques. In preparing objects for display the safe and careful handling of all objects placed within the Museums care, whether owned or borrowed is a critical job skill. The Museum Exhibit Technician will assist in the installation of temporary and permanent displays.
Production work is to be performed according to blueprints and artists drawings as well as verbal instructions and stated objectives. Work will include the ability to follow directions as well as to exercise creativity and independent judgment.

Minimum Qualifications: 
High school diploma/GED, or equivalent combination of training and experience, is necessary plus 1.5 years of relevant experience.

Desired Qualifications: 
The position requires a highly responsible individual who is mature, dependable, thorough, flexible, and able to work as a member of a team. The individual must be able to work closely with a diverse staff in virtually all functional areas of the Museum, follow through on assigned tasks, be observant of work needing to be done, be creative and able to take responsible initiative as well as remain open to expanding skills.
* Experience in using all basic hand and power tools and have carpentry or shop experience.
* Experienced in a wide range of construction skills. Tasks may include carpentry, plastering, drywall work, painting, and glazing among others.
* Experience in mountmaking for museum objects is desirable. Candidates for the position should submit a portfolio of previous work.
* Art or craft skills such as sculpture, wood working, ceramics, metal fabrication, framing, soldering and brazing, weaving, sewing, upholstery or painting is desirable.
* Skills in matting and framing desirable.
* Basic clerical skills and computer literacy are required.
* The ability to read blueprints and use measuring tools is required.
* The employee must have a current driver's license and be able to pass a security background check.
* Must be able to work with a flexible schedule requiring occasional overtime and changes in the days of the week worked.
* Familiar with digital audio visual and interactive technologies.

JOB DUTIES

Exhibition Design
Use carpentry and other fabrication skills to build and install exhibition architecture and elements, such as cases, bases and interior built elements using a variety of materials. Mount and install exhibit labels, graphics and wall panels. Produce specialized exhibit elements as designed and paint and/or finish galleries, furniture, exhibit components and/or spaces as required. Mat and frame works of art, photographs, works on paper and other graphic images in preparation for exhibition. Work closely with staff to install as well as maintain and make repairs to changing exhibitions. Assist in gallery lighting installation according to design and museum standards as directed. Assist in installation and implementation of electronic devices (tablets; Computer/TV screens, digital projectors and audio systems). Prepare and maintain gallery spaces, staging areas and storage areas. Assist in monitoring gallery conditions and exhibition installations for safety, security, cleanliness and environment as appropriate for museum objects. Assist in monitoring contract service providers to insure that all work is completed in accord with the contract or agreement and with the general safety and security policies of the Museum. Load and unload crates and works of art into receiving and gallery areas using safe and proper handling techniques. Maintain inventory of tools, hardware and supplies for the Museum workshops. Order and receive supplies.

Conversation and Art Handling
Work closely with the conservation team in the fabrication of custom display mounts and the installation of objects into the exhibition galleries as assigned. Work closely with Collections Management and Conservation staff as assigned to assist in transporting, crating, uncrating and handling works of art and furnishings both on loan and in the Museum's collection by using established and approved fine art and artifact handling techniques. Perform art handling of Museum objects and objects on loan.

Facilities
Work with the Department to maintain the physical integrity and appearance of the Museums buildings, furniture and furnishings. Tasks may include minor functional repairs. Open and close the Museum as may be necessary. Maintain audio visual equipment and supplies. Monitor contract service providers and insure that all work is completed in accord with the contract or agreement and with the general safety and security policies of the Museum. Monitor the buildings and other facilities as well as visitor and staff activities to insure proper functioning and the security and safety of all. Assist in Emergency Preparedness exercises. Receive First Aid training. Provide response activities as described in the Security, Safety and Emergency Preparedness Manual and as directed.

Other duties as assigned.
APPLICANT DOCUMENTS: 

Required Documents
ResumeCover Letter

*APPLICATION INFORMATION**Contact:*
George Washington University


*Online App. Form:*
https://www.gwu.jobs/postings/31312

----------

